# 2008 Ski Swaps



## tcharron (Sep 2, 2008)

As a continuation of last years thread, this is for 2008-2009 ski swaps.  Please post info and/or questions here, and I'll try to keep this post up to date.  For reference, last years thread can be found here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/18084-2007-ski-swaps.html

More to come, but I'll start with the one I just came across while starting to jones for snow.  :-D


October
Oct 3rd-4th - Ascutney Mt, VT.  http://www.ascutney.com/proddir/prod/154/335?RedirectURL=/proddir/archive/154//time/20/10/
Oct 9th-13th - Wachusett Annual Columbus Day Ski Swap http://www.wachusset.com/Summer_and_Fall_Events/Columbus_Day_Ski/Snowboard_Sale/Swap/default.cfm
Oct 10th-12th - Killington Ski Club, Killington, VT.  http://www.killingtonskiclub.com
Oct 11th-12th - Waterville Valley (SkiNH says it's a swap, need more info) http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.fall.item.asp?theme=summer
Oct 11th-12th - Wicks Ski & Sport, Exton, PA (Couldnt find a URL) 100% in store credit or 80% in cash.

November
Nov 2nd - Pat's Peak 'Octoberfest In November?!' Swap http://www.patspeak.com/winter_fun.php
Nov 7th-9th - Ski Sundown: Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=183
Nov 21th-23rd - Okemo Mountain Resort Annual Ski Swap and Sale  http://www.vtchamber.com/events/index.html?event=2735
Nov 29th - Down East Ski Club Sale, Portland, ME http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html
Nov 28th-30th - Nashua Exchange Club Ski and Snowboard Swap http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 2, 2008)

Killington

10/10 10/11 10/12

More info here:

http://www.killingtonskiclub.com


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Ski Sundown: Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap
Date of Event: 11/07/2008 to 11/09/2008

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=183


----------



## tcharron (Sep 3, 2008)

Added a few I went looking for, keep em coming.

I'm going to go thru last years list and see how many are reoccuring.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Added a few I went looking for, keep em coming.
> 
> I'm going to go thru last years list and see how many are reoccuring.



Useful thread. Thanks for taking the time to compile all this.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Added a few I went looking for, keep em coming.
> 
> I'm going to go thru last years list and see how many are reoccuring.


Are you adding them to the calendar, too?

I put Ski Sundown's on there already.


----------



## hiroto (Sep 3, 2008)

You might want to put the link to 2007 Ski Swap thread in the head post for reference:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/18084-2007-ski-swaps.html


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 11, 2008)

Butternut, Oct 10-12.

http://www.skibutternut.com/ski-shop/documents/08_1198SaleFlyer08.pdf

http://www.skibutternut.com/ski-shop/ski-shop.html


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Are you adding them to the calendar, too?
> 
> I put Ski Sundown's on there already.



Planning on it, haven't had a chance to go thru and add them yet.  Pesky work..


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 14, 2008)

Downeast Ski Club - 11/29/08
http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html


----------



## Philpug (Sep 14, 2008)

Wicks Ski & Sport, Exton PA 10/11-12 100% in store credit or 80% in cash.


----------



## ZOG (Sep 16, 2008)

Mt.  Southington

Oct  18-19


----------



## ZOG (Sep 16, 2008)

Pahquioque        (Thunder Ridge?)

NOV  28-30


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2008)

Potter Brothers Swap and Sell

October 2-5 (Kingston NY)
October 17-19 (Middletown NY)
October 24-26 (Fishkill NY)
November 21-23 (Poughkeepsie NY)


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.heinosskiandcycle.com/CCF09182008_00000.jpg/CCF09182008_00000-full;init:.jpg
1-973-696-3044 (info on swap)
Hidden Valley (N.J.)Ski Patrol ski swap
November,14-November,16
http://www.nspnj.org/calendar.html


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

Butternut:


> Giant Ski & Snowboard USED EQUIPMENT S A L E or SWAP
> Columbus Day Weekend. October 11-12-13. In addition to Skis, Snowboards, Boots, Binding, and Poles we'll also accept quality Ski or Snowboard Clothing and Helmets. (Good condition only please)


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

FYI - Mount Southington check in is today.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about bringing some stuff to the Sundown swap. I know they take 20%. Do you just set your own price?


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Brian sold a couple things last year and I think he just set his own price.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea, same at Southington, set your own price and they take 20% if it sells.

I figured I would try here first and if they don't sell I can try again at Sundown.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

never been to a ski swap. if the owner sets the price does that mean there is no negotiating in the sale? i assume the owner's don't hang around their gear the whole time.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> never been to a ski swap. if the owner sets the price does that mean there is no negotiating in the sale? i assume the owner's don't hang around their gear the whole time.



That's correct.

I dropped some stuff off today and put on the tag the price I wanted. I go back next week and either I pick up the equipment if it didn't sell or they give me 80% of the selling price. No haggling.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> never been to a ski swap. if the owner sets the price does that mean there is no negotiating in the sale? i assume the owner's don't hang around their gear the whole time.



Yea the term "swap" is not very good for the sales.  We always have several people who get confused and think they are going to just swap out there old skis for brand new ones.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 21, 2008)

Any guidelines on setting the price for an older (2004) pair of Head IC 160's? I'm taking mine to the Langhorne tent sale this weekend. Any of you shop guys have any advice on how to price them? They are in excellent shape and known as a very good intermediate ski. But, 4 years old, too. I want them to sell. Or more accurately, my wife wants them to sell 

Looked some on eBay and I am guessing somewhere around $85? Is this close?

Thanks.


----------



## Euler (Oct 21, 2008)

Wilmington, VT - Just down the road from Mount Snow:

Ski and Skate Sale @ Twin Valley High School
11/08/2008
On November 8 the Deerfield Valley Rotary Club will sponsor a Ski and Skate Sale at the Twin Valley High School in Wilmington, VT.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 21, 2008)

How does the Sundown swap work? I know with Southington you drop off you stuff the Wednesday before and then you pick up the money or your stuff the following Wednesday.

Looking at Sundowns site you bring your stuff at the start of the swap and anytime during it and need to pick it up by the end of the swap Sunday. Kinda sounds like it will be mass confusion with people dropping off and shopping for stuff.

Did I miss read it or is that how it works?


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How does the Sundown swap work? I know with Southington you drop off you stuff the Wednesday before and then you pick up the money or your stuff the following Wednesday.
> 
> Looking at Sundowns site you bring your stuff at the start of the swap and anytime during it and need to pick it up by the end of the swap Sunday. Kinda sounds like it will be mass confusion with people dropping off and shopping for stuff.
> 
> Did I miss read it or is that how it works?


That's pretty much it.  Last year when we dropped stuff off, I think it was in the middle of the day Saturday.  The next day, we were able to collect because our stuff was sold already.  It's actually kind of nice that stock is constantly replenishing.  I will definitely be bringing 2 pairs of skis and my old boots... I think Brian's old boots are going this year, too.  Last time, my skis were added on a whim and I didn't mind if they didn't sell... this time, I don't want to bring anything home.  It's all getting dropped off as early as possible on Friday.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 23, 2008)

Bethel,ME ski swap: 

http://www.sunjournal.com/story/288285-3/Connections/Outing_club_to_observe_ski_sales_28th_year/


This weekend


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

severine said:


> That's pretty much it.  Last year when we dropped stuff off, I think it was in the middle of the day Saturday.  The next day, we were able to collect because our stuff was sold already.  It's actually kind of nice that stock is constantly replenishing.  I will definitely be bringing 2 pairs of skis and my old boots... I think Brian's old boots are going this year, too.  Last time, my skis were added on a whim and I didn't mind if they didn't sell... this time, I don't want to bring anything home.  It's all getting dropped off as early as possible on Friday.



I'm dropping some stuff off as well on that Friday afternoon.


----------



## hammer (Oct 23, 2008)

Nashua Exchange Club
Nashua High School - South
Friday, Nov 28, 2008 through Sunday, Nov 30, 2008
Drop-offs taken Wednesday, Nov 26.

http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441

Last year they had Zimmerman's selling new stuff as well.  Not sure if that will be the case this year.

I've sold a number of items there...there's a nominal per-item charge for dropping stuff off and the Exchange Club takes 20% off of the sale price.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 23, 2008)

Killington accomodates negotiating a bit.  The way it work is, the seller gives an asking and a bottom line price.  Only on Sunday is the bottom line price available.  Fri night and Saturday its only asking price.


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm dropping some stuff off as well on that Friday afternoon.


We should have a pre-ski AZ get-together for all the AZers dropping off stuff @ the swap Friday. :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm dropping some stuff off as well on that Friday afternoon.



Me too, we can have our first C.L.I.T Club gathering there:lol:


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 24, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Any guidelines on setting the price for an older (2004) pair of Head IC 160's? I'm taking mine to the Langhorne tent sale this weekend. Any of you shop guys have any advice on how to price them? They are in excellent shape and known as a very good intermediate ski. But, 4 years old, too. I want them to sell. Or more accurately, my wife wants them to sell
> 
> Looked some on eBay and I am guessing somewhere around $85? Is this close?
> 
> Thanks.


Just got back from Langhorne's ski swap. Picked up a nice pair of TNF gloves. Standing right in front of me in the checkout line was a lady holding my skis. I priced them at $95 and they were gone in the first hour. Cool.

She said this was her first pair of shaped skis. I told her she choose well and that they were already waxed and tuned. Good karma, huh?


----------



## tcharron (Oct 28, 2008)

My apologies for not having this thread up to date.  Later today I'll update all of the dates, and add some more for November.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sundown Swap*

Anyone else dropping stuff off at Sundown on Friday? I'll probably be there around 4:30 to pick up our passes too.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone else dropping stuff off at Sundown on Friday? I'll probably be there around 4:30 to pick up our passes too.



I should be there 4:30-5:00 to drop off some boots and to also pic up my pass if they are doing them.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I should be there 4:30-5:00 to drop off some boots and to also pic up my pass if they are doing them.



I called. The welcome center will have extended hours (till 8, I think) for passes, etc.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Will the restaurant be open? You can buy:-D


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

i might go up friday night to grab my pass too, can't hurt to shop a bit.  i'd be tempted pick up pass on Saturday late morning if there happened to be a MTB ride going on earlier in the day ;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will the restaurant be open? You can buy:-D


The bar area is where they take in all the stuff for the swap.  Sorry.  We could always all get together at Chatterly's or something for a drink.  We'll be heading up to drop off stuff after Brian gets home, but that means we'll likely arrive around 5:30/6PM.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be with my daughter so a drink is probably out for me. I'd imagine we'll be on our way to Avon shortly after 5 pm to drop off  some skis for a tune (just need to get my pass first to score a free one!).


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be with my daughter so a drink is probably out for me. I'd imagine we'll be on our way to Avon shortly after 5 pm to drop off  some skis for a tune (just need to get my pass first to score a free one!).


On second thought, we'll have our kids, too.  Guess I wasn't thinking that all the way through. 

Good idea on using up that free tune while you're out that way.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be with my daughter so a drink is probably out for me. I'd imagine we'll be on our way to Avon shortly after 5 pm to drop off  some skis for a tune (just need to get my pass first to score a free one!).





severine said:


> On second thought, we'll have our kids, too.  Guess I wasn't thinking that all the way through.
> 
> Good idea on using up that free tune while you're out that way.



Looks like all of you will be hanging at Friendly's


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like all of you will be hanging at Friendly's


C'mon, tell me you don't love a good Happy Ending sundae!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> C'mon, tell me you don't love a good Happy Ending sundae!



If you're going to go around offering people happy endings could you at least do it in private?


Oh... the sundae... never mind, carry on...


----------



## Philpug (Nov 5, 2008)

Wicks will be having our second swap this weekend 11/8-9 good stuff to be had.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

I am putting a pair of boots in the swap tonight and and am trying to figure out what size to list them as. They are a 25.5 (7.5 US), should I list them as a size 8.5 since you are suppose to down size? Or list them as the 7.5 and probably have them be big on everyone who tries them on.

The only size listed on the boot is the sole length so unless someone pulls the liner they will not know what size they actually are other than what I list them as.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

You can't list them as the mondo size?  That's what I intend to do, and that's how they were sorted last year.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You can't list them as the mondo size?  That's what I intend to do, and that's how they were sorted last year.



If that is how they are sorting them that is good. I know at Mt Southington they listed them as US sizes.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

BTW - for those dropping off items at the Sundown swap, here's the form online which may speed up drop-off:

http://www.skisundownnsp.org/Swap/Swap Sign Up Sheet.pdf


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Greg, hopefully will get me thru there quicker.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for posting that Greg, hopefully will get me thru there quicker.



Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe I'll see you there!



I should be there 4:30-5. Check stuff in, pick up season pass and look around a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I should be there 4:30-5. Check stuff in, pick up season pass and look around a bit.



We'll be there around the same time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice to see you Carrie, Brian and Jeff at the swap. I couldn't believe how busy it was there. Most nights mid-season the lot hasn't been that full. The line to drop off equipment was uber long, but by just being at the beloved Sundown on a nice evening, I didn't mind at all. My mind was daydreaming about a great upcoming season while I waited.

Brian/Carrie - your kids are cute as hell. How'd you make out outfitting them with some rad gear?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice to see you Carrie, Brian and Jeff at the swap. I couldn't believe how busy it was there. Most nights mid-season the lot hasn't been that full. The line to drop off equipment was uber long, but by just being at the beloved Sundown on a nice evening, I didn't mind at all. My mind was daydreaming about a great upcoming season while I waited.
> 
> Brian/Carrie - your kids are cute as hell. How'd you make out outfitting them with some rad gear?



We ended up with two pairs of boots mondo sizes 15.5 and 18.5 for $25 a pair.  Both are Dalbello...


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We ended up with two pairs of boots mondo sizes 15.5 and 18.5 for $25 a pair.  Both are Dalbello...


Yup, Mommy is the only one without Dalbellos. :out:: 

Thanks, Greg! Great seeing you and Jeff, too! (Jeff-Thanks for helping us go through all those boots for the little guy!) I made the same observation on our way in: I swear the lot wasn't that full most nights I was at Sundown last season!  Nice to see everyone getting out there and getting pumped up!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup, Mommy is the only one without Dalbellos. :out::



If it makes you feel any better, Abby will be in Nordicas this season...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Good to see you guys again. Lines were long, but started to move pretty quick. Going back Sunday during the day lite should really peg the ski jones.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> Nashua Exchange Club
> Nashua High School - South
> Friday, Nov 28, 2008 through Sunday, Nov 30, 2008
> Drop-offs taken Wednesday, Nov 26.
> ...



Yes, Zimmermans will also be there again this year.  Just left Zimmermans in south Nashua.  Is it really 20%?  I thought it was like 10% or something like that.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Yes, Zimmermans will also be there again this year.  Just left Zimmermans in south Nashua.  Is it really 20%?  I thought it was like 10% or something like that.


Any good deals to be had?  My son needs a new helmet...

Yes, the Exchange Club does take a 20% cut.  I've never had any problems selling stuff there, though.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> Any good deals to be had?  My son needs a new helmet...
> 
> Yes, the Exchange Club does take a 20% cut.  I've never had any problems selling stuff there, though.



Doubt it, at least on helmets.  If I remember correctly tho, Ken Jones (or whatever they are calling themselves now.  Snowboard Jones?) in Nashua had a few kids helmets on discount from last year for like 20-30 bucks.  Been at least two weeks since I looked there tho.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Doubt it, at least on helmets.  If I remember correctly tho, Ken Jones (or whatever they are calling themselves now.  Snowboard Jones?) in Nashua had a few kids helmets on discount from last year for like 20-30 bucks.  Been at least two weeks since I looked there tho.


Thanks...my son's 16 so a kid's helmet is not an option.  Unfortunately, at this time of the year, I will likely have to suck it up and pay retail...:???:


----------



## tcharron (Nov 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> Thanks...my son's 16 so a kid's helmet is not an option.  Unfortunately, at this time of the year, I will likely have to suck it up and pay retail...:???:



Probably.  If you have a good idea on size, can prolly get some really nice online deals.  Or, as the thread is meant for, get a used one at a swap.  But I've personally always been iffy about used helmets.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> Thanks...my son's 16 so a kid's helmet is not an option.  Unfortunately, at this time of the year, I will likely have to suck it up and pay retail...:???:



Actually, I've gotten a few used skis and poles from this outfit, turns out they have helmets as well.  Granted it's used gear, but their pretty decent with their descriptions.

http://galacticsnowsports.com/winterused-accessories-helmets.html


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Sundown swappers - how'd you make out? I sold my wife's old skis and my old boots for a Ben Franklin a piece. My wife old boots at $25 didn't sell which surprised me since they were in great shape, just old. I guess you never know what will go. The line to collect money today was insane too, but worth it for a cool $160 (ski patrol takes 20%).


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Sold my boots for $120, was a great deal for someone.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

You saw me Greg... boots (which were priced at $30 and only had about 30 days on them) did not sell, nor did the Joyriders. I had a feeling the Joyriders wouldn't go though; I doubt there are many people looking for advanced skis at swaps. The Novas went.. so I made $96 after the 20%. And I hightailed it out of there... it was a zoo!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to the Cochran's Swap on Saturday in Richmond and it was quite disappointing.  Others I talked with had the same impression.  High prices for equipment that was not in good shape.  Not much for equipment choices.  Ski retailers that were there wanted too much for their stuff.  It was crowded and hot.  Lines for the checkout were over 30 minutes long.  Not a good sale IMHO.


----------



## hiroto (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anybody know if Acton Lions Club ski swap is happening this year? 
Usually it is this time of the year but their calendar doesn't mention anything and their swap page is still from 2007.  

http://www.actonlions.org/SkiAndSkate.htm


----------



## vterp (Nov 15, 2008)

A little last minute but here's another one:

29th Annual Waitsfield Ski & Skate Sale (Waitsfield School, Rt 100 Main Street, VT) - 


Saturday, November 15, 2008 - Sunday, November 16, 2008
http://www.madrivervalley.com/vermont/events/detail.asp?evtID=45
Good luck!


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2008)

*Acton Ski and Skate*



hiroto said:


> Does anybody know if Acton Lions Club ski swap is happening this year?
> Usually it is this time of the year but their calendar doesn't mention anything and their swap page is still from 2007.
> 
> http://www.actonlions.org/SkiAndSkate.htm



I drive through Acton Mon-Friday.  There was a billboard at the corner of Rte 27 today.  It said "Ski and Skate" swap, November 21-22.  I didn't have time to write down anymore, I will look again Tuesday.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2008)

hammer said:


> Any good deals to be had?  My son needs a new helmet...
> 
> Yes, the Exchange Club does take a 20% cut.  I've never had any problems selling stuff there, though.



You have to be there REAL EARLY to get the good stuff.  Lots of obsolete gear.  There are also several vendors, but I didn't see anything that was a real deal.  

If you want a helmet, and they do have a lot, get there EARLY, or you'll choosing between size 2 or size 16 or the one with the crack in it.

The problem I have with swaps is that if you don't have an encyclopedic memory of skis and models of skis (not so much boards), you will be handicapped in picking out something good.  I brought about 5 years worth of gear reviews with me last time and still walked out with nothing.    The vendors want to steer you to their stuff, which is fine for Joe average who skis 3 days a year or nashoba nights....

Good deal for poles though....


----------



## hiroto (Nov 17, 2008)

billski said:


> I drive through Acton Mon-Friday.  There was a billboard at the corner of Rte 27 today.  It said "Ski and Skate" swap, November 21-22.  I didn't have time to write down anymore, I will look again Tuesday.



Thanks bill!  Nice to know they are on.  For such a big event, it always kills me how slow they are on updating their site with the info.  It is really bad this year that it is not even posted yet on their calendar and it is less than a week away.


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2008)

billski said:


> You have to be there REAL EARLY to get the good stuff.  Lots of obsolete gear.  There are also several vendors, but I didn't see anything that was a real deal.
> 
> If you want a helmet, and they do have a lot, get there EARLY, or you'll choosing between size 2 or size 16 or the one with the crack in it.
> 
> ...


If Zimmerman's will be there, I may be able to pick up some new gear even though I doubt there will be a discount.

I'll go early on Friday anyway, even if all I do is some window shopping...


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2008)

*Acton Ski and Skate Swap*



hiroto said:


> Thanks bill!  Nice to know they are on.  For such a big event, it always kills me how slow they are on updating their site with the info.  It is really bad this year that it is not even posted yet on their calendar and it is less than a week away.



OK, here is what I wrote down.  I hope I got it correct:
Nov 21-23
Conant School
Dropoff Friday 8-2, 5-8
Sat. 11-4
Sun 10-2

Do you know if you can buy on Friday? I want to be an earlybird...


----------



## hiroto (Nov 18, 2008)

billski said:


> OK, here is what I wrote down.  I hope I got it correct:
> Nov 21-23
> Conant School
> Dropoff Friday 8-2, 5-8
> ...



Thanks bill!  I think you are a little off here.  The schedule last year was like below, so I would expect them to be the same this year. 

Friday	5:00PM - 8:00PM	Equipment Drop Off	 
Saturday  8:00AM - 10:00AM	Equipment Drop Off	 
Saturday 11:00AM - 4:00PM	Sale	 
Sunday  10:00AM - 2:00PM	Sale	


> Do you know if you can buy on Friday? I want to be an earlybird...



I'm positive that you cannot buy on Friday.


----------

